

Ember.js 1.0 RC4 released - ebryn
http://emberjs.com/blog/2013/05/28/ember-1-0-rc4.html

======
rustc
Can anyone who has tried Ember and Angular on moderately sized apps (500-1k+
LOC) compare their experiences?

I'm using Angular, I love how little code I have to write to make testable
apps with their two-way binding, and dependency injection. I went from 0 to
Todo App in about an hour after I started to learn Angular. Should I give
Ember a try?

~~~
sync
Ember is a lot harder to go from 0 to Todo App in an hour. There's a fairly
steep learning curve, but once you've grokked the "Ember Way", building more
complex apps is significantly easier.

With Angular, you can build a Todo App in no time, but building anything more
complex requires you to understand e.g. Services, Directives, and
Transclusion.

With Ember, you are just learning about Models, Views, & Controllers -- it
doesn't get significantly more complex than that initial learning curve.

~~~
marknutter
Learning directives, services, and the scary sounding "transclusion" has not
been an issue at all for my team and I who are using angular on a very large
project and loving it. Directives are quite simple once you understand the
basic principles. Transclusion when actually explained
(<http://www.egghead.io/video/cjrBTjMvruI>) is a trivial and obvious concept.
I understand the confusion one may have around services/factories/providers
because they are all very similar and in some ways little more than syntactic
sugar for a single API, but once their differences are sorted out as in this
blog post ([http://iffycan.blogspot.com/2013/05/angular-service-or-
facto...](http://iffycan.blogspot.com/2013/05/angular-service-or-
factory.html)) they too become very natural.

~~~
pzuraq
For me it wasn't learning the terms, I didn't have an issue there. The problem
was how limited Angular was in comparison to Ember, particularly the idea of
directives. I actually spent a large amount of time on freenode discussing in
the Angular chatroom how I might construct a directive to replicate a common
jQuery plugin like Zurb's Joyride. In short it couldn't be done in anyway that
seemed remotely non-hackish.

Ember has jQuery included, so using existing plugins is generally easy or at
least possible. Beyond that, it has a far more powerful router (try doing deep
routing with Angular. Angular UI's router may be changing this, but you would
still have to include outside code to get the power of the standard Ember
router) and in the future much more powerful REST support with Ember-Data
(currently volatile, but still very powerful).

I started building a large application with Angular using FuelPHP for the REST
server. Angular simply didn't have the power to do the things I needed it to
at that time. Hopefully that's changing, since it seems to be the dominant
framework these days.

------
ahawkins
I'm happy to see RC4. Ember has really come a long way since I started using
it. Ember itself has really stabilized. I'm really looking forward to 1.0.

There is one more thing I'd really like to see before hitting 1.
<https://github.com/tildeio/router.js/pull/19> is probably the most important
thing happening right now. 1.0 will not be there until these problems are
addressed. I hope to see the PR make it to 1.0.

~~~
lukenyc
Agree. The router needs a little more power and then 1.0 will be pretty sweet.

------
d0m
Scary breaking change though. Something that was called automatically before
isn't anymore. I personally would have opted for a safer alternative to
implement this breaking change. I guess it's a little detail in the _grand
scheme of ember thing_ , but for the poor developers who will have RC4 on
prod, there could be some very sneaky bugs.

That being said, happy to see ember getting closer to 1.0 Final, it's a
beautifully designed framework.

------
gbadman
For those wanting to give it a quick try, you can easily fool around with a
simplistic Ember.js app on Plunker:
<http://plnkr.co/edit/gist:5206526?p=preview>

I would love to see more of the Ember community on Plunker!

